# buycostumes.com



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

buycostumes.com 40% off clearence and blowout prices code is clear40


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

THANK YOU for the heads up, I got a costume I needed regularly $59.00 for $16.98 with the 40%, SWEET!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ooh! I love hearing about great scores. What'd'ya get?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Sale ends June 27th.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

In case anyone was wondering- new sale on clearance and blowout is extra 50% off with clear50 discount code. 

While I was there I was amazed at the upcoming costumes, some really awesome stuff. This one I thin kwe can make easy but I never thought of it before, and I couldnt help but think of the LOL's if you hide in your graveyard with something like this and then start to move. 
http://www.buycostumes.com/Gravestone-3D-Foam-Suit-Adult-Costume/65562/ProductDetail.aspx

This one reminds me of the werewolves from the Buffy Tv show- 

http://www.buycostumes.com/Grey-Timberwolf-Adult-Costume/69554/ProductDetail.aspx

I sooo want this costume, its on my watch list- http://www.buycostumes.com/Haunted-Tree-Adult-Costume/31404/ProductDetail.aspx

These are freaky scary to me but are looking great for the cost- 

http://www.buycostumes.com/Twisted-Joker-Adult-Costume/68510/ProductDetail.aspx
http://www.buycostumes.com/Creeping-Death-Adult-Costume/12349/ProductDetail.aspx

do a close up view on this one /shudders- 
http://www.buycostumes.com/Wicked-White-Rabbit-Adult-Costume/68514/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

code no worky


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Now they have clearance buy one get one free code is bogoclear.I don't know how long it will last.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.buycostumes.com/CategoryPage/Sale.aspx


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Buy Costumes has free shipping on orders $49 or more until August 8


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Save $5 on orders over $50, Save $10 on orders over $100, Free Shipping on orders over $60:

*Use Coupon Code: *save10 for $10 off orders over $100*. Merchandise total must exceed $100 not including shipping, handling, taxes or duty charges. Coupon is good through Sunday, August 29, 2010 at 11:59 PM CDT. Coupon will be reflected as a $10.00 discount on the checkout page. Coupon can't be used in conjunction with any other coupon code offer. Coupon is non-negotiable. Not valid for prior purchases. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discount.
**Use Coupon Code: *save5 for $5 off orders over $50*. Merchandise total must exceed $50 not including shipping, handling, taxes or duty charges. Coupon is good through Sunday, August 29, 2010 at 11:59 PM CDT. Coupon will be reflected as a $5.00 discount on the checkout page. Coupon can't be used in conjunction with any other coupon code offer. Coupon is non-negotiable. Not valid for prior purchases. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discount.
****No coupon is necessary to receive discounted shipping. Merchandise total of $60 must be after any coupons have been applied and does not include shipping, handling, taxes or duty charges*. Free shipping will be reflected on the order checkout page in the shipping selection box. Free shipping is good on economy shipping only. Offer ends Monday, August 30, 2010 at 11:59pm CDT. Not valid for prior purchases. Shipping offers are valid only on US orders. No cash or credit back. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discount.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got thier catalog via mail the other day on the back of it was coupons for $25 off any $100 purchase or more, $10 off any $50 purchase and $5 off any $25 purchase.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Did the coupons have any kind of code to use when ordering online?


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> Did the coupons have any kind of code to use when ordering online?


yes they do! but the codes look user assigned  and they dont expire till oct 31 2010 !

give them a call 1-866-726-7886 and request a catalog. I got mine w/in a week


----------

